# What a weirdo



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

So I'm sitting at home on my day off having a nice afternoon snack. Of course Sinatra has decided that he wants to share in on my snack and sticks his head in my plate. We are having braunschweiger, sharp cheddar and crackers. Guess what Sinatra likes best?






....The crackers.

What a freak!!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky loves crackers  He loves cheese, crackers, chips, bread, pasta, etc etc. lol He only gets some if what i'm making accidentally drops on the floor and he gets a quick nibble. I swear, he wants to be human sometimes! For a while, he was eating the food from his plate with his paw >.< lol


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

Cinder seems to think that if I'm eating something she should have some too. She is disgusted when it is something that she doesn't want to eat. She loves watermelon.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> braunschweiger


I had to google that.... 

and LOL. <3 Sinatra.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I think maybe it is a midwest thing? 

He likes the braunschweiger, but not as much as the crackers, he is fighting me for them!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

lol we have spoiled kitties. they refuse to eat crumbs that fall on the floor, they think they are better than that. 

so far they haven't tried to fight me when i'm eating. they will come in for a sniff but if they see me not offering anything they will go away eventually. hope they keep it up


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

lol I soo understand this. Cutie likes milk, pork, cheese, chips, beef, peanut butter, and she has to know what we eat all the time mind you she dose not get what she wants all the time. Thought one time l was at dad's and he was eating pork and beans with hot dogs and she put her head in the bowl. She didn't eat any she just wanted to see what daddy was eating. There is more stuff that cutie likes but l can't think of all the stuff right now.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Too funny!

Last week the kittens stuck their head in a bowl of leftover steamed corn I had left out from dinner. I was like, "So glad I pay an arm and a leg for grain free, corn free food for you knuckleheads!" :?



> braunschweiger


 is this like a large sausage? I don't think I have ever heard of it but remember having braukworst (bad spelling I know)
however its spelled.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Rocky_Raccoon said:


> Rocky loves crackers  He loves cheese, crackers, chips, bread, pasta, etc etc. lol He only gets some if what i'm making accidentally drops on the floor and he gets a quick nibble. I swear, he wants to be human sometimes! For a while, he was eating the food from his plate with his paw >.< lol


Francis likes those too. xD

Crackers?? XD Why do you think he likes crackers. Maybe it tastes like meat to him.. lol


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

You mean bratwurst? Brats are eaten like hot dogs but are more sausage like. 

Braunschweiger is a smoked liverwurst that you eat on crackers or on sandwiches with mustard.

Konstar- The funny part of the story is that there was smoked liver in front of him that he could eat and he decided he liked the crackers more.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Anything that looks like cat food, I will pass on lolol

I am cajun so that speaks volumes lololol


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

Lola LOVES crackers too. She is all up in my business when I have any sort of cracker or chip. Once, I left a plate with roasted broccoli on the coffee table because I figured it was safe, and came back to Lola chowing down on a piece! Seriously, broccoli?!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> to share in on my snack and sticks his head in my plate. We are having braunschweiger, sharp cheddar and crackers. Guess what Sinatra likes best?
> 
> 
> ....The crackers.
> ...


Salted ones? I'd bet it's the salt. If I came home with sweaty hands Zenobi liked to lick the backs of them. Missy's the same way.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea, they were Ritz.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Francis likes those too. xD
> 
> Crackers?? XD Why do you think he likes crackers. Maybe it tastes like meat to him.. lol


I think it's actually the salt that does it, if i had to take a guess. He likes saltier foods, but he once ate a little piece of the cupcake i was having and he ate that right up! lol There's no rhyme or reason to his madness. lolll


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

our tammi cat loves chili lime nacho chips, my wife gave her a piece of one figuring the hot spices would turn her off so much she wouldn't beg from her, wrong she comes running if she catches the scent of the chips...


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

The two things Apollo goes most nuts for are not meat, but instant mashed potatoes, and cheddar corn puffs. I assume it's the dairy (milk and butter in the potatoes and cheese on the puffs) but maybe he's just a carb fiend. XD

The weird part is he'd never even had the cheese puffs before he started going nuts around them. Just the smell drives him crazy. He's only ever eaten one since.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Bockwurst, bratwurst, German sausages, yumm.


----------

